# Gonal f pen



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello there I just did my injection with Gonal f pen but I felt nothing no sting or bleed but the needle defanately went in I am just worried I didn't screw the needle on properly do you have to have a sting and spot of blood every time because when I did it at the hospital yesterday it did sorry if this is a stupid question.

Kitten


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Kitten,

It can vary each time you inject   Sometimes it goes in no problem and you hardly know about it and other times you can hit a capillary, it stings to high heaven and can bleed and bruise. All depends on the technique which no matter how hard you try will never be the same two days runing 

Hope it goes okay for the rest of your cycle  

Maz x


----------

